# 97 Nissan Pickup question....



## wanderquest (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. I looking into buying a '97 Nissan Hardbody for sale locally. It has 115k on it and the guy is asking $1800 for it. Its a 4 cyl, 4x4, 5 speed, short bed, with an extended cab and the interior looks pretty decent to above average. The thing is it has quite a bit of rust on it. The fenders are rusted out, but that can be replaced. The cab has a bit of rust/some rust through along the rocker panels and the bed is rusted through quite a bit on both the inside and outside, especially around the fuel filler. I didn't get a super good look at the frame, but from what I saw it looked pretty good. What are some things I should be looking out for in terms of frame rust areas? Can I readily obtain a replacement bed and what kind of price am I looking at? How hard is it to replace the bed yourself? Are there other issues that I should be aware of? I am aware of timing chain guide issues, as I used to own a '89 240sx (loved it). Is this a decent price for a truck in this condition? I think that's about it, any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I think I would keep looking. With that much rust on the body, there is bound to be rust on the frame. Rocker panels is a big pain to repair and not likely to stay fixed for long. Just my $.02


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

oem rocker panels run about $135 online, not sure if they make them aftermarket, I would check the frame out real well......


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, it's hard to say without pictures. Some rust is to be expected, but what you've described seems to be a little concerning (especially for that price). Heavy frame rust is the nail in the coffin. These trucks' mechanicals will long outlast the body / frame.

IMO, the manual locking hubs for the 4WD are preferred over the auto hubs.

I have a '97 4WD, 2.4 and love it. I've got the timing chain rattle. I keep the truck undercoated with a gooey combination of chainsaw bar oil and candle wax. It's messy, but it keeps the rusties away.

All things being equal...if I were you, I think I'd keep looking. But don't worry, your truck is out there.

Good luck, man!


----------

